# Apple patents the bayonet mount system for an iPhone



## ksagomonyants (Apr 3, 2014)

Apple got the patent, which will allow interchangeable lenses could be added to Apple devices. The mount would be built-in to the iPhone’s rear-facing camera bezel, which would protrude marginally above the case. Various lenses with bayonet-style connectors would then be attached and locked into place.

More to read:
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/03/13/apple-bayonet-lens-mount/
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2595083/So-THATS-Apples-protruding-camera-Patent-reveals-let-iPhone-users-attach-lenses-device.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2014)

The first SPILC. 8)


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 4, 2014)

Huh. I thought it was the other kind of bayonet mount. Imagine that, some hipster spearing the brim of his fedora in the process of answering a call...

Jim


----------

